# Earthquake 40UHC Golds are for sale!



## the_garynator (Jan 3, 2012)

Put these babies up for sale. Prices are OBO. These work wonderfully.

Earthquake 40UHC Gold Cheater Amp
Earthquake 40UHC Gold Cheater Amp


----------



## 95darkss (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have pics where the fuse was modded?


----------



## the_garynator (Jan 3, 2012)

95darkss said:


> Do you have pics where the fuse was modded?


here's a picture of the guts. I can get a larger picture if you want but this is all i have at the moment
All sizes | IMG_9820_120127.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

